# Spanking needs to be reinstated in school



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't want to sound too much like a Dipsy, but I was shocked an appalled today after watching that link with that girl throwing a tantrum. A good spanking would have calm her down, and make her consider her actions


http://aolsvc.news.aol.com/news/article.adp?id=20050423071009990003&ncid=NWS00010000000001


----------



## Augusta (Apr 23, 2005)

Like that's gonna happen. You can't even touch a kid in school much less on the derrier. It would be called sexual abuse and child abuse.


----------



## turmeric (Apr 23, 2005)

Maybe we should reinstate school at home - that would solve the spanking problem, partly!


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 23, 2005)

Although spanking would help in government schools, it is merely draining the sea with a bucket, putting a bandaid on a tumor. Meg's advice is correct.


----------



## Scot (Apr 23, 2005)

> Maybe we should reinstate school at home - that would solve the spanking problem, partly!





I have mixed feelings about spanking in public schools. Not that I'm against spanking (I use it often myself). I'm just wondering, should anyone give the child a spanking besides the parents?


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 24, 2005)

We still spank in school - home school.

Now, about the others: Spanking was a part of the discipline in the school I went to and in the community in which I was raised. There is a big difference between those growing up with me and those who are now coming out of that community. A difference in the negative direction. Corporal punishment by those other than parents still required significant parental involvement, and always should.


----------



## lwadkins (Apr 24, 2005)

Spanking needs to be reinstated in church too (and I'm not talking about the kids)


----------



## Authorised (Apr 24, 2005)

That video was hilarious.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 24, 2005)

School at Home...spanking by parents! Problem solved (on the "who spanks issue). I have a problem with school spankings...only because I've seen it used as abuse towards children that didn't deserve it and the unfairness of some of the kids being on the sacred-butt-list. Parents should do the spanking. (coming from a former nanny...nanny finds alternate methods...momma and daddy got to apply the swats as they saw fit when they got home)


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 24, 2005)

does anyone have another link to the video...you can only watch the tape IF you have AOL (I don't and won't)


----------

